# Camping advice in the Big Bend



## JaxLaxFish

I'm looking for a place to tent camp in November near a boat ramp somewhere in the Big Bend area of the state. Shell Mound near Cedar Key looks like a good option, does anyone have any experience with this campground? Mainly what I'm looking for is some place other than the many "resort" style RV campgrounds in the area. To me this just isn't really camping. However any and all ideas are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Viking1

kmw08e said:


> I'm looking for a place to tent camp in November near a boat ramp somewhere in the Big Bend area of the state. Shell Mound near Cedar Key looks like a good option, does anyone have any experience with this campground? Mainly what I'm looking for is some place other than the many "resort" style RV campgrounds in the area. To me this just isn't really camping. However any and all ideas are welcome. Thanks!


I camped there a few years back on a weekend. There was a lot of air boat traffic (read load noise) through the night. so bring ear plugs and you should be fine. When I was there at low tide I could not launch my boat but I just drove into Cedar Key and launched there. If you are looking for a quieter state park Manatee Springs is up the road but in the opposite direction from Cedar Key. If I was going to fish I would not hesitate to stay at Shell Mound, if I had the wife and family probably not because of the noise.


----------



## Vertigo

Check out B's Marina and Campground in Yankeetown. Maybe it's what you're looking for. http://bmarinacampground.net/


----------



## JaxLaxFish

Viking1 said:


> I camped there a few years back on a weekend. There was a lot of air boat traffic (read load noise) through the night. so bring ear plugs and you should be fine. When I was there at low tide I could not launch my boat but I just drove into Cedar Key and launched there. If you are looking for a quieter state park Manatee Springs is up the road but in the opposite direction from Cedar Key. If I was going to fish I would not hesitate to stay at Shell Mound, if I had the wife and family probably not because of the noise.


Thanks that's exactly the kind of info I was hoping for. Also I should add primitive or island camping could work too. Anybody use the sites on the big bend paddling trail?


----------



## hookemdano

kmw08e said:


> Thanks that's exactly the kind of info I was hoping for. Also I should add primitive or island camping could work too. Anybody use the sites on the big bend paddling trail?


Ever considered cape san blas? Not even close to your original idea but it is a beautiful area with a great state park and a great place to kayak.


----------



## jonterr

I know at Shell Mound, u wont get a boat in or out at the ramp anywhere at low tide!
Nothin but wet mud for 100 yards at ramp!
Great fishin
Nice islands too!
Cape San Blas buautiful!!!


----------



## JaxLaxFish

hookemdano said:


> Ever considered cape san blas? Not even close to your original idea but it is a beautiful area with a great state park and a great place to kayak.


I've camped there and i love that area of the gulf but it's too far for what I had in mind. I fished from there over to St Marks while at FSU but I'm looking for something a little closer to Jacksonville so I can start making trips to the gulf more than once or twice a year. Anything from Crystal River north to around the aucilla River is showing about 2.5 hours on google maps.


----------



## Les_Lammers

This may work for you: http://chassahowitzkaflorida.com/


----------



## Edfish

I've camped/lived at Chassahowitzka Campground for a few months a few years ago. After thanksgiving it was mostly filled with RV's/snowbirds. In the winter the river is particularly low and the prevalent limestone bottom can produce serious consequences for navigational mistakes. There will be no-see-ums/blood. I think it's beautiful.
I've camped at shellmound, and found the comments of others to be accurate: there will be airboats and mud. Also no-see-ums. I found my tent was guarded by large wild pigs at night, but there were no real issues with that. I think it's a fun place to kayak. 
I've also had friends camp at Shired Island (North of Suwannee, South of Steinhatchee). Many of the sites are more exposed, which, with a little breeze, diminishes no-see-ums. The ramp is fine, the creek it launches into is neat but not really marked for navigation, so a little caution is warranted.

As you're probably aware, there are a lot of islands/spoil banks around Crystal River. I've seen some people camp on them. I have no knowledge of the legality, but I'm pretty sure camping in the areas immediately adjacent to the power plant would be not welcomed.


----------



## Bigbendbankrobber

There are a lot of islands or old camps out of shell mound. Fish stack up in the Suwannee river and the creeks in the winter. Waccassasa isn't also a good area. Between ck and crystal river.


----------



## jonterr

Bigbendbankrobber said:


> There are a lot of islands or old camps out of shell mound. Fish stack up in the Suwannee river and the creeks in the winter. Waccassasa isn't also a good area. Between ck and crystal river.


At shell mound
Clarks island had a screened in shed last time i was there!
I assume it still is!


----------



## JaxLaxFish

jonterr said:


> At shell mound
> Clarks island had a screened in shed last time i was there!
> I assume it still is!


I would like to camp there but I'm having a hard time finding information about it. I've read that it is privately owned, do I need to pay a fee or sign in somewhere before camping? 

Thanks for the replies,
Kenny


----------



## Bigbendbankrobber

You don't need permission. Deer island has a care taker but he's good ppl . The rest of the area is first come first serve. Giger creek has two camp sites at the mouth Clark or black point are two good islands with high ground and trees.


----------



## JaxLaxFish

I think I've got it narrowed down to Shired Island near Horseshoe Beach. It looks like a beautiful place to camp literally in the middle of nowhere and smack dab on the beach. You can see one of the covered picnic tables in the back ground, apparently that's the campground. Anyone ever camped here?


----------



## jimsmicro

I frequent Shired. The campground is pretty lawless with some loud partiers at times. I'd still stay there over Shell Mound, at least the drunks don't crank up their airboats next to your tent (since your tent is a stones throw from the boat ramp). The fishing is good there too IF you know how to fish it. The channel is unmarked and shallow on lower tides and requires some local knowledge or extreme caution to navigate. On a strong low tide you may be able to launch the boat but not get out of the creek. It's still a great place.


----------



## jonterr

jimsmicro said:


> I frequent Shired. The campground is pretty lawless with some loud partiers at times. I'd still stay there over Shell Mound, at least the drunks don't crank up their airboats next to your tent (since your tent


----------



## jonterr

So
Where did u end up going, and how was it?


----------

